# Backing up Entourage Email client



## nomad247 (Jul 14, 2005)

I need some help in moving old messages stored in MAC's Entourage email client to Outlook on Windows XP. Can anyone help?


----------



## Langley (May 23, 2006)

Hello,
The fact that your using Entourage lead me to believe that your using OSX....All of you Entourage information is stored in one folder....This folder is located within you DOCUMENTS folder and it's called "Microsoft User Data."..... save this folder onto the HD of the computer of your choice..... while in Outlook, you will have to import the "Identities" folder. This should work fine for you.

Langley


----------

